# Gastrogard - How long until you see results?



## Fly96 (17 April 2013)

Hiya,

My horse has been put on gastrogard for a month to clear up her grade 2 ulcers. She has now had 3 doses, (she had her first dose on monday, 2 days ago). Just wondering how long it took others to see noticeable improvement in your horse? With just 3 doses I feel there is more of a spring in her step but do not know if I'm imagining things!!

Thanks


----------



## Erin (17 April 2013)

3 doses


----------



## Frozen Hoof Boots (17 April 2013)

yes it can be that quick.  remember though you need to address the whole tract not just stomach as Ulcers can be in the hind gut as well as stomach.  it would be worth looking at follow on supplement to help post gastrogard returning things to normal.


----------



## Hedwards (18 April 2013)

Within 48 hours (2 doses) I noticed a difference in my lad!


----------



## Wagtail (18 April 2013)

It varies. It takes three weeks or more for one horse here with recurrent ulcers in the glandular part of her stomach. My boy was better after only four days. It varies a lot.  Make sure you don't abruptly stop the GG. She will need to be on a half dose for an additional two weeks and then a quarter dose for a further two weeks, making the course 8 weeks in total. Many vets don't do this and the ulcers come back. Some horses such as the first horse I have mentioned, have to be on it continuously to remain symptom free.


----------



## Fly96 (18 April 2013)

Thanks for your replies everyone, yes I have spoken to my vet and she is going to be weaned off the gg. My vet has also given me advice on how to prevent them happening again which I'll be implementing.


----------

